# Vermont's New Labeling Law And Testing Study



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Good news , hopefully other states can use this program as a blue print.

Thanks Michael.

GG


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

What is the wording of this new VT labeling law ? where can one read it?


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

One source is GOOGLE, bur Vermont Dept. of Agriculture would have the exact wording. Law became affective January 1.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Murdock said:


> One source is GOOGLE, bur Vermont Dept. of Agriculture would have the exact wording. Law became affective January 1.


thank you for your help but I looked before I asked the questions.


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

clyderoad said:


> thank you for your help but I looked before I asked the questions.


Don't feel bad, I also looked on google and I cannot find the updated law language. If someone has a link, it would be helpful, I've been doing searches on the Vermont Ag state website and can't find any reference either. Also just searched the General Assembly for bills passed in 2019/2020 and couldn't find any reference to it either.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

massbee said:


> Don't feel bad, I also looked on google and I cannot find the updated law language. If someone has a link, it would be helpful, I've been doing searches on the Vermont Ag state website and can't find any reference either. Also just searched the General Assembly for bills passed in 2019/2020 and couldn't find any reference to it either.


I asked on NY State Beekeepers (FB) if MP could elaborate on what the honey label says etc. Hopefully he will answer.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

That's odd. I didn't find it on Google either, so I called Abbey who is in Ag Dept that is referenced in the article. I didn't see this until 4:30 so I got her voice mail. Will post the language of the law or regulation when I hear back. J


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Michael Palmer says to look on the Vermont Beekerpers home page andit is there. First article.


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

Cloverdale said:


> Michael Palmer says to look on the Vermont Beekerpers home page andit is there. First article.


It's the exact same article that's posted above from the OP. There's no actual link to the legislation language.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Oops sorry about that. I went back and asked for that.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It is Act 129. The section on labeling is found on page 18. There are also some minor changes to Apiary management and inspections. https://legislature.vermont.gov/Documents/2020/Docs/ACTS/ACT129/ACT129 As Enacted.pdf
If anyone has specific questions, I can ask Abbey. She did call me back with the above info, but I missed her call and can call her tomorrow. J


----------



## massbee (May 11, 2020)

Fivej said:


> It is Act 129. The section on labeling is found on page 18. There are also some minor changes to Apiary management and inspections. https://legislature.vermont.gov/Documents/2020/Docs/ACTS/ACT129/ACT129 As Enacted.pdf
> If anyone has specific questions, I can ask Abbey. She did call me back with the above info, but I missed her call and can call her tomorrow. J


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

Its good to see "local" actually mean something


----------

